
After 400 years, mathematicians find a new class of solid shapes - prateekj
http://www.thehindu.com/sci-tech/science/after-400-years-mathematicians-find-a-new-class-of-solid-shapes/article5699073.ece
======
ttctciyf
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7251805](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7251805)

